# .243 87 grain bullets



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if horady still make an 87 grain bolistic tip becoaus none of the store have them and i ordered some like 6 months ago and still havent got them so i dont know if they are discontinued or what, because i really like the way they shoot out of my tikka T3 im shooting dime sized groups at a hundred and it would be a shame to have to switch bullets. Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Not sure--my reloading manual shows they have 87 Grain V Max (#22440). I can't believe they would discontinue the V Max.

I have had good results with Hornady 87 Grain BTHP (#2442). Give those a try. I use mine for both deer and coyotes with good results in my Ruger M 77 Mark II.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you buy a box of the ones I suggested and you don't like them I'll buy the leftover ones back from you.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I still see them on the rare occasion. Key word....Rare.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I see midwayusa has them available for backorder, expected in stock 3/30/2011. I have had pretty decent luck with ordering backordered stuff from them.


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fallguy said:


> If you buy a box of the ones I suggested and you don't like them I'll buy the leftover ones back from you.


Ya ill go buy a box and see how they shoot and get back to you. thanks


----------

